
Amazon Didn't Kill Toys 'R' Us. KKR, Bain, and Vornado Did - ilamont
http://money.cnn.com/2018/03/15/news/companies/toys-r-us-closing-blame/index.html
======
OtterCoder
This is a surprisingly large scale example of a very, very common problem in
small businesses. People forget to invest in the appearance of their place of
business.

You'll see Joe's RV dealership with a sign out front that's mouldering and
falling off of its post, trying to advertise a million dollars of inventory.
You'll see a restaurant with greasy, disintegrating tables and chipped floors,
but the food is amazing, and the _kitchen_ is decent and clean.

Your tools and stock are not the only thing you need to reinvest in, and if
your shop/store/site isn't clean, professional, and pleasing to visit, you
cannot justify drawing a paycheck from the business, because the ship is going
down.

